# What operating system do you use?



## lefurr (Dec 22, 2013)

I use multiple. For my gaming rig I use WIndows 8.1 and for my laptops I prefer to use Ubuntu (linux).

So what do you use?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, on my one laptop which I use for pretty much everything, I've got Windows 8. I know you like building computers, but what do you use the extra laptops for, exactly?


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

I dual boot Windows 8 and Fedora. Each of them are installed in their own partitions and I make a third partition to store and share my files between them.


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7, because I'm generic like that.


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7. I see no reason to upgrade and I don't think my laptop is compatible with it anyway


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7 Ultimate across the board.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

MacOSXXX >w>


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 22, 2013)

I have Windows 8.1. Originally I wanted Windows 7 on a desktop computer rather than a laptop with Windows 8, but things turned out with me having a laptop with Windows 8. Windows 8 wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> MacOS*XXX* >w>



The Pornographic Apple System. :V


----------



## Teal (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7


----------



## Zenia (Dec 22, 2013)

On my main computer I use Windows7. My laptop (which I am on now) is Vista, and the computer/till I use at work is Windows7.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2013)

AmigaOS 3.1


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 22, 2013)

All the computers/laptops in the house have Windows 7, which includes my laptop.


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been a big proponent of Windows 8 (and now 8.1) but I'm considering switching to Mac OSX once I accrue the funds. I just really love the UI.


----------



## Shaia (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7 of course >u<


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7 for Steam and Skype, and Xubuntu 12.04 for... for a... hmm.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

Dual boot Windows 7 + Linux Mint.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 22, 2013)

I dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I use Windows for gaming and programs that don't run on Linux such as Photoshop, and Ubuntu for most other things.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Dec 22, 2013)

Windows 7 on my 3 years old Acer. I may keep Windows on my next PC, but I find one with a bad HDD, I have no problems using Ubuntu.

I have an IBM Thinkpad T30 I'm going to repair (bad HDD). Old, but it should run nice and smooth with a lightweight Linux distribution. And I found it for free at the recycling centre anyway...


----------



## Runefox (Dec 22, 2013)

*Windows 8.1 Pro w/Media Centre* - Main desktop, MacBook Pro Boot Camp / Parallels
*OS X 10.9 Mavericks* - MacBook Pro
*Windows 98SE* - MacBook Pro Parallels - For the lulz, fully functional
*Ubuntu 13.10* - Webserver VM
*Debian Lenny (PPC)* - WD MyBook Live
*iOS 7.0.4* - iPhone 5s
*Android 4.2.2 (Sony)* - Xperia Tablet Z

VM's are run via Parallels 9 (Mac) and VMWare Player 6 (Windows)


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 23, 2013)

I run Windows 7 Home Premium on my computer. Came with it. My old computer had Windows XP but I definitely can't see myself going back. XP is about the furthest I like to go back in time, anything older is cringing material as far as looks go. Yes yes, function over beauty, but I at least like to have some class.

My friend keeps on telling me what I'm "missing out" on with not having Windows 8. He's become an update freak, like those people that *need* the newest iPhone. I'd rather save Windows 8, or 9 if it's that far by then, for a new computer. An upgrade doesn't appeal to my needs, really, and I have a Windows Phone anyway which gives me the same information a setup with 8 would. It's enough for now, and I don't even touchscreen anyway (yet).


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2013)

funky3000 said:


> I run Windows 7 Home Premium on my computer. Came with it. My old computer had Windows XP but I definitely can't see myself going back. XP is about the furthest I like to go back in time, anything older is cringing material as far as looks go. Yes yes, function over beauty, but I at least like to have some class.


Well, that and XP doesn't really even have support for anything anymore. Newer software isn't being built with it in mind, and you're not going to be able to use any more than ~3-4GB of RAM total unless you get the super obscure 64-bit edition that nothing supports. 7 is the new XP, really.



> My friend keeps on telling me what I'm "missing out" on with not having Windows 8. He's become an update freak, like those people that *need* the newest iPhone. I'd rather save Windows 8, or 9 if it's that far by then, for a new computer. An upgrade doesn't appeal to my needs, really, and I have a Windows Phone anyway which gives me the same information a setup with 8 would. It's enough for now, and I don't even touchscreen anyway (yet).


Well, touchscreen and tiles aren't the only features of 8. It's also lighter, faster, and has a lot of redesigned and generally better system apps right down to Task Manager. I guess it's not really worth the $100 to upgrade, but if you had a chance to pick up the upgrade while it was $15, I'd tell you to jump on the upgrade ASAP.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 25, 2013)

I use 7 on my laptop and 8 on my (currently broken) desktop. The family's been working for Microsoft for twenty years, so I'm pretty tech savvy as far as I can tell. Windows 8 is awesome once you adjust to the new layout, I think a lot of people get frustrated when they can't find everything right away and dismiss the new OS as somehow shitty. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't leave out all the functionality from the previous OS, you just need to be a little patient and get oriented again~


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

I remember DOS, my father was a computer programmer and I would spend some hours staring in front of a black-and-green screen trying to duplicate his key strokes to fix computers and such. One thing I've always wondered about is whether or not "DOS" stood for something or if it actually was a reference to the Spanish word for "two" and therefore a "second try" at an operating system.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

I use windows 8, windows XP and Mac OSX. I'm looking into linux though.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 25, 2013)

Windows Vista home basic.

;-;


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 25, 2013)

Dual Boot Windows 7 and Lion.

Also cos most of my written uni work sits on my tablet.. Android KitKat (which seems no different to ICS...)


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I remember DOS, my father was a computer programmer and I would spend some hours staring in front of a black-and-green screen trying to duplicate his key strokes to fix computers and such. One thing I've always wondered about is whether or not "DOS" stood for something or if it actually was a reference to the Spanish word for "two" and therefore a "second try" at an operating system.



Microsoft's first operating system was MS-DOS which stood for Microsoft Digital Operating System. It ran on a command line similar to the consoles used on the modern Windows OSs. MS-DOS was at version 6 when they released Windows 95 which changed the face of computing forever, but to keep legacy programs running it had a full version of MS-DOS underneath it. The consumer Windows series from version 1 all the way through ME was based on MS-DOS. They made the switch on their consumer systems to Windows NT with Windows XP. Windows has been based on NT since except for Windows RT which is the version of Windows 8(.1) for ARM architecture chipsets.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

amckwolf said:


> Microsoft's first operating system was MS-DOS which stood for Microsoft Digital Operating System. It ran on a command line similar to the consoles used on the modern Windows OSs. MS-DOS was at version 6 when they released Windows 95 which changed the face of computing forever, but to keep legacy programs running it had a full version of MS-DOS underneath it. The consumer Windows series from version 1 all the way through ME was based on MS-DOS. They made the switch on their consumer systems to Windows NT with Windows XP. Windows has been based on NT since except for Windows RT which is the version of Windows 8(.1) for ARM architecture chipsets.



Glad to have that cleared up and know there wasn't an "MS-UNO". Still, it was fun to run autobat.exe just to see all the files come out.


----------



## Tica (Dec 26, 2013)

I have linux--Ubuntu (Quantal Quetzal)--on my laptop right now, with a legal, but old, version of Win XP in VirtualBox for when I want some specific windows'only programs, like manga studio.

I switched to ubuntu when my windows vista crashed on me for no reason and never have gone back. I tried to dual-boot win 8 on my new laptop for a time, but it also had a boot error all on its own within days of purchase and gave me troubles so I wiped it to have more room on my HD.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 26, 2013)

amckwolf said:


> Microsoft's first operating system was MS-DOS which stood for Microsoft Digital Operating System.


Disk Operating System, actually. Technically it wasn't even theirs, it was a clone of Digital Research's CP/M, ported to x86 (IBM PC) by Seattle Computer Products under the name 86-DOS, which Microsoft licensed to create PC-DOS for IBM and later MS-DOS on their own after purchasing all rights to the product. The working name for it while it was being developed was QDOS; Quick and Dirty Operating System.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 26, 2013)

Windows 7 and OS X 10.8.5 Mountain Lion.


----------



## lefurr (Dec 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Well, on my one laptop which I use for pretty much everything, I've got Windows 8. I know you like building computers, but what do you use the extra laptops for, exactly?



Mostly school work and developing random things.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 2, 2014)

So in short, basically Linux as primary and Windows solely for gaming as follows:

Main Home PC: Dual boot Mint Linux 16 w/Cinnamon, Windows 7 Pro (gaming only)
Gaming home laptop: Dual boot, Mint Linux 15 w/Cinnamon, Windows 7 Premium (gaming only)
Home Ultrabook: Linux Mint 16 w/Cinnamon
Home, old laptop: Linux Mint 13 LTS w/XFCE
Work Desktop System: Linux Mint 15 w/Cinnamon
Work Primary Laptop: Linux Mint 16 w/Cinnamon
Work Secondary Laptop: Linux Mint 16 w/Cinnamon


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2014)

Windows8/Linux duelboot
Currently using crunchbang, but that is likely to change later, getting a tad tired with debian.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 2, 2014)

For everyday use, a distro of Linux: Debian and deb-based at home, and CentOS at work.

I haven't depended on any version of Windows for business or personal needs in ten whole years now.  I still have some, including 8.1 on a treble-booting laptop, but I never boot into them except to update them, test things, and support customer Windows systems.



DarrylWolf said:


> I remember DOS, my father was a computer programmer and I would spend some hours staring in front of a black-and-green screen trying to duplicate his key strokes to fix computers and such. One thing I've always wondered about is whether or not "DOS" stood for something or if it actually was a reference to the Spanish word for "two" and therefore a "second try" at an operating system.



Nah, everyone knows it takes Microsoft three versions to get anything right.  :V

If you still want to play with it on a modern PC with or without an emulator, check out FreeDOS.

If you're just interested in its history, it went alternately under the names MS-DOS (as sold by Microsoft) and PC-DOS (as licensed by IBM).  There were also some MS-DOS clones competing with Microsoft's DOS, which was the reason Windows 3.1 refused to install on MS-DOS clones, and the main reason Windows 95 became the first version of Windows with MS-DOS integrated.  The most popular clone was DR-DOS, by the same Digital Research which made CP/M a decade earlier.



amckwolf said:


> Windows has been based on NT since except for Windows RT which is the version of Windows 8(.1) for ARM architecture chipsets.



Actually, it's still Windows NT, and ARM is the seventh CPU architecture Microsoft ported NT to.  The other six are x86 and x86_64 obviously, ia64, DEC Alpha, and even the PowerPC.


----------



## kayfox (Jan 3, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> Actually, it's still Windows NT, and ARM is the seventh CPU architecture Microsoft ported NT to.  The other six are x86 and x86_64 obviously, ia64, DEC Alpha, and even the PowerPC.



Also MIPS3 and ARM.


----------



## soak (Jan 3, 2014)

Windows 8. I love the simplicity.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 3, 2014)

kayfox said:


> Also MIPS3 and ARM.



I can't add. I thought I was forgetting one.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd like to add that MAN I love getting Windows for free.  I just put together a headless render box and was GOING to pirate Windows 7 Ultimate for it but then went 'Wait, my school gave me Ultimate, Professional and Win8 for free through some software hub.  I should just go get a ligit key'.  Though there is some terrible irony.  A pirated Windows 7 doesn't demand reactivation by phone in the event of a major hardware change.  My desktop recently had a CPU/Motherboard swap while keeping the same install of Windows and I'm still needing to get around to reactivating THAT ligit version of Ultimate.  (Which I also got for free from my LAST school. )


----------



## Cutiecat (Jan 6, 2014)

Windows and Linux.

Windows 8.1 on my desktop, many VMs running various flavors of Linux such as Debian and Fedora (these are for work, hobby etc), Windows 7 at work, a few VMs with RHEL and the list goes on.


----------



## Pepe le Chew (Feb 1, 2014)

Using Linux Mint at the moment, KDE ed. I know it isn't light on the resources, but I theme KDE pretty heavy; it's my home and something I stare at. I need aesthetics, baby!

I used Arch, Chakra, and Sabayon Linux for years, had to switch (otherwise I couldn't use the system) due to ndiswrapper and connectivity issues. I don't dual-boot, but I have Windows 7 sitting on a drive around here somewhere as a just in case.


----------



## SnC (Feb 6, 2014)

Windows 8.1 on my tower for gaming and photoshop, Ubuntu for coding on my laptop.


----------



## Spazzyabstract (Feb 12, 2014)

so speaking of 8.1 im having issues with games on windows 7 ult are they really going to discontinue support for gaming on it and force you to upgrade to 8.1?


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 24, 2014)

Windows 7 on my laptop, thought about dual booting with ubuntu but... never got around to it.


----------



## SixtyfourTehLeet (Mar 21, 2014)

I run OS X Mavericks 10.9.0 as my main operating system...

...on my PC.  If you want to know how to do that- well, just Google it. :B Surprisingly a vanilla (as in fresh from the App Store) with maybe only 1 kext replaced works pretty damn good on my system. ;U


----------



## Orvayn (Apr 25, 2014)

Arch Linux and Windows 7 at the moment.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 25, 2014)

Vista and proud. 

Fuck all the haters and e-daters.


----------



## Benedict Lee (Sep 18, 2014)

Windows XP, Windows 7, WIndows 8.1, with Linux based OS running in virtual machines.


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 20, 2014)

Mac OSX *floats away*


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 20, 2014)

Dual Windows and Ubuntu (linux)


----------



## Arcana (Sep 21, 2014)

I use windows 8.1 with a small Ubuntu partition for tinkering with stuff occasionally. One day, I'll get cyanogenmod to actually compile for my phone (ZTE never released the device tree )


----------



## Rastafurhi (Sep 26, 2014)

windows 7,8.1,ubuntu studio,linux mint. Quad boot on my laptop. Why so many? I have no clue,sheer boredom. windows for media and games and unix for programming and creating electronic PCB templates and Blender.


----------



## Sandor Coon (Oct 3, 2014)

*RISC OS MASTERRA-*

Er, Windows! And some form of *NIX!


----------



## Arcana (Oct 5, 2014)

I've got the windows 10 preview on a spare computer now, too.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 5, 2014)

Windows 7. I have Linux on a CD ready for dual boot but I'm scared to mess it up :/


----------



## Vo (Oct 5, 2014)

Arch at home, FreeBSD on the VPS dedi lol, Win7 at work, and various RHEL-based things in the lab.


----------



## ThePragmatic (Oct 8, 2014)

Windows 7....best Windows for me ^^


----------



## coolluck321 (Oct 12, 2014)

Windows 10 & 8.1 duel boot.


----------



## Hooky (Oct 13, 2014)

ToeClaws said:


> So in short, basically Linux as primary and Windows solely for gaming as follows:
> 
> Main Home PC: Dual boot Mint Linux 16 w/Cinnamon, Windows 7 Pro (gaming only)
> Gaming home laptop: Dual boot, Mint Linux 15 w/Cinnamon, Windows 7 Premium (gaming only)
> ...


Well someone really likes Mint.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, I have a custom built PC that is running Windows 7 Ultimate. Then I have my laptop that I use most often that runs Windows 8.1 Pro. 
I don't Like 8.1 as much as I like 7, but to me it's workable.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 2, 2014)

Wait what???? I'm quite sure there is no Windows 10 lol


----------



## Vo (Nov 2, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> Wait what???? I'm quite sure there is no Windows 10 lol



Release is next year. A preview build has been out for a month.


----------



## V3N44X (Nov 8, 2014)

Windows 8.1 on my main desktop, and both of my laptops.
Windows 7 on backup desktop.
NetRunner Linux on low-speed network server
3 HP servers running XenServer, virtualized with VMs running:
1 TKL DNS Server,
1 TKL MindTouch Wiki server,
2 Debian Jessie machines running F@H
1 Debian Squeeze running F@H

Then I have a windows server 2012 box on another HP, also running F@H. Desktop runs it too.


----------



## HawtPaws (Dec 11, 2014)

Windows 8.1 on my Laptop, Mountain Lion on one of my Macs, Yosemite on another, and a custom one I have for my HTC One (It's like Android but with Window's file structure, if that makes sense... Let's me run desktop apps on it  )


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 11, 2014)

Windows 7


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

Currently Windows 7 and the new laptop I'm getting Friday will have it too cuz Windows 8 is horribad. (To be fair, I never tried 8.1 and I heard it was an improvement, but meh.)

I am looking forward to trying Windows 10 as well, haven't decided how I want to go about doing so yet though. Signed up for it, just gotta put it somewhere and run it.


----------



## DHC (Jan 3, 2015)

Windows 8.1. Surprisingly I like it, though I had some hard times at the beginning of configuration. Perfect for laptops and mobile devices in general - its booting time is just golden and simplicity of graphic design not as distracting as it was in its predecessors. Finally no Aero. :v


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 3, 2015)

I have two computers, my offline computer has Windows 7, my online computer has XP.
Unfortunately, my sister has Vista lol


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

Windows 8 was a nightmare for mouse and keyboard users.
Thankfully 8.1 is actually pretty decent. Metro apps are a disaster though. For pete's sake is it too much to ask to have your app in a window? I like to do more then one thing at a time!


----------



## The 9/11 of People (Jan 4, 2015)

I dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu. Windows 7 is mostly for gaming, and Ubuntu is for computational chemistry stuff.


----------



## Dr Zhark (Jan 7, 2015)

Windows 7 on my AuroraAurora

​


----------



## Brass (Jan 7, 2015)

CentOS, Arch for my Raspberry Pi, windows 8.1 for my home box and 7 for my worktop.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2015)

Still using XP. When this craps out, I'll probably get 7 or 10.


----------



## shamanate (Jan 7, 2015)

I currently use Windows 7 on my newly built computer I just finished (Finally have something better than a 200 dollar laptop) and I plan on putting a Ubuntu partition on it soon.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 8, 2015)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601).


----------



## ealeblanc (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm running good old Win7 64-bit on my desktop, and a Win7/CentOS 5.x set-up on my laptop, when I need to bust out the occasional C or Python.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 14, 2015)

Windows 7 FTW.  Been checking out some Linux distros lately, and they are pretty sweet.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 14, 2015)

Windows 8.1 64-bit, the latest. It's look at first, but a few get used to worth the performance it gave.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. Might upgrade to Windows 10 when it comes out.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm using windows 7, with all the basics it usually comes with.


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 19, 2015)

-


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit on my PC and Android 3.2 Honeycomb on my tablet. (I still need to root the damn thing.)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Windows 8.1 (64-bit)  :3


----------



## CyanoticAxolotl (Apr 8, 2015)

Mac Mini: OS X Yosemite
Asus Laptop: Arch Linux
Asus Netbook: Arch Linux


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 9, 2015)

Macbook Pro - OSX Mavericks
Acer Laptop - Ubuntu Server (It's just a basic webserver that I host a minecraft server on and a few TF2 Servers)
Custom Built Rig - Windows 7 Pro


----------



## lolcox (Apr 18, 2015)

Guess I can join in the fest here.

Windows 8.1 Pro x64 With Media Center is on the main desktop.
Netbook that runs my mining rig is running a 32-bit build of Debian.
Old PowerEdge PE850 server in the corner is due for an imaging, because it's running a craptaculously old version of Ubuntu, and I'd rather Debian or FreeBSD.


----------



## Groot Liska (Apr 21, 2015)

Well to be honest you don't want to know lol. I'm going to tell anyways. I have exactly 10 different computers. Only reason being is I own a computer repair shop and have all of these computers. Some I don't even use to be honest but figured I would share.

Starting from the oldest operating systems to the newest.

First is a very old Gateway Machine that runs windows 98
Second is another old Gateway with Windows 2000
Third is a custom built machine that runs windows 2000. This computer was under built by the person that I got it from. Why put Windows 2000 on a machine that can easily run Windows 7
Fourth is an HP Presario 6000 with Windows XP
Fifth is a Dell Dimension 4300 that has XP
Sixth is a custom built PC that did run Windows 2000 that I got windows 7 to work on it.
Seventh is a Dell Optiplex GX280 in peaces that runs Windows 7 originally Windows XP.
Eighth is a Compaq (model Unknown) that runs Windows 7.
Ninth is an HP that I got when one of our RadioShacks went out of business with Windows 7
Last but not least which is my better machine is a HP Pavilion with Windows 7


----------



## AceAurora (Apr 30, 2015)

I run three operating systems. The first is Windows 7. The second is Suicide Linux, and that's because I am crazy. The last is Windows XP.


----------



## Namba (May 1, 2015)

Ubuntu 14.04 Lts


----------



## Arcana (May 15, 2015)

I'm currently running the Windows 10 preview on my freshly-built desktop, and I'm running fedora 21 on my old laptop (which now has a nice ssd inside it)


----------



## ZerX (May 16, 2015)

windows 7 ultimate 64bit on my main desktop and win 8.1 with bing 32bit on my tablet


----------



## foxiehkins (Jun 14, 2015)

Ubuntu 14.04


----------

